# Winterschuhe SPD



## Fahrenheit (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand gute Winterschuhe für´s Biken mit Klickpedalen empfehlen?
Neoprenüberzug scheint mir nicht ideal (Kälte zieht angeblich von unter rein) und 3 Paar Socken möchte ich auch ungern anziehen. Flats in Verbindung mit Wanderschuhen geht ja wohl auch, aber ich  möchte wenn´s irgend geht gerne mit meinen Klickies weiterfahren.
Sonst bin ich Klamottenmäßig gut gerüstet, aber die Füße sind nach wie vor ein Problem.
Würde mich über die ein oder andere Empfehlung/Hilfestellung freuen. Danke!

Fahrenheit


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Oktober 2014)

Wie wäre es mit sealskinz Socken? ???
Dann evt noch den neoprenüberzug zur Not drüber

Hab mir diese hier gegönnt 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sealskinz-thick-mid-length-wasserdichte-socken/aid:741414


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (20. Oktober 2014)

…


----------



## Fahrenheit (20. Oktober 2014)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit sealskinz Socken? ???
> Dann evt noch den neoprenüberzug zur Not drüber
> 
> Hab mir diese hier gegönnt
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sealskinz-thick-mid-length-wasserdichte-socken/aid:741414



Danke für den Tipp!
Hundert Mark (!) - also 50€ - für´n Paar Strümpfe... not bad... wenn ich das meiner Mutter erzähle  aber wenn´s hilft...Lieber wären mir Schuhe, die von vornherein warm sind.



Frodijak schrieb:


> Ich stand vor der selben Frage wie du und habe mich letztlich (gestern) für den Vaude Tonale entschieden.
> 
> Wenn er da ist kann ich dazu gern etwas sagen. Für einen Praxistest ist es aber wohl noch etwas zu warm draußen.
> 
> Vielleicht ist er ja auch eine Alternative für dich.



Danke! Das wäre mir natürlich am liebsten, wenn´s schon Erfahrungen gibt.


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Oktober 2014)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!
> Hundert Mark (!) - also 50€ - für´n Paar Strümpfe... not bad... wenn ich das meiner Mutter erzähle  aber wenn´s hilft...Lieber wären mir Schuhe, die von vornherein warm sind.



Hab sie mir nur geholt, weil ich mir fürs RR  (fahre mit Sommer Schuhen ) keine extra fürn Winter bzw nasse/kalte Jahreszeit holen wollte und beim MTB fahre ich mit 5/10 impact high ..da ists nich anders


----------



## Fahrenheit (20. Oktober 2014)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> Hab sie mir nur geholt, weil ich mir fürs RR  (fahre mit Sommer Schuhen ) keine extra fürn Winter bzw nasse/kalte Jahreszeit holen wollte



Hi, nur damit ich Dich richtig verstehe: Du fährst im Winter Rennrad (mit Sommerschuhen), und die Sealskins Socken sind dafür warm genug (auch bei Minusgraden)? Also das wäre eigentlich das, was mich am meisten interessiert (ob die Socken wirklich so warm sind). Danke, Gruß Fahrenheit.


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Oktober 2014)

So is der Plan. .hab mir die Socken erst vor kurzem geholt. .die Praxis wirds zeigen ob der Plan aufgeht


----------



## Raumfahrer (20. Oktober 2014)

Die SealSkinz halten die Füße trocken, aber ansonsten sind sie mE nur eine nette Spielerei..gescheite wasserdichte Schuhe können sie nicht wirklich ersetzen..
Es gibt die SealSkinz mW in verschiedenen Versionen, darunter eine speziell für kältere Temperaturen mit Merinowolle.
(edit meint: zu den SealSkinz gab es hier schon mal einen thread

An Klickpedalschuhen halte ich die Shimano Winterschuhe für empfehlenswert. Ich selbst habe die SH-MW80.
Das Nachfolgemodell gibts hier  http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...5980;page=1;menu=1000,18,58;mid=2;pgc=106:394
für 150€..
Der Schuh ist weitgehend wasserdicht, wie ich selbst mal testen konnte..
Mit Merinowollsocken sind auch tiefere Temperaturen möglich. Wunderdinge sollte man aber besser nicht erwarten - auch bei anderen Herstellern.
Wichtig bei den Shimano Schuhen, sie fallen klein aus, also eine oder zwei Nummern größer bestellen, daß dickere (Merinowoll-)Socken auch noch Platz haben.


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Oktober 2014)

@Raumfahrer oben auch mal gucken um welche sealskins es sich handelt. ..die ich meine. ..


----------



## Rajesh (20. Oktober 2014)

Northwave Artic


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Oktober 2014)

Rajesh schrieb:


> Northwave Artic



Die hatte ich letztes Jahr mal ins Auge gefasst, als ich auf dem mtb noch klickies hatte. ..hatte sie mal anprobiert, mir waren sie vorne zu breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (20. Oktober 2014)

@Baxter75 : Ich hab das Vorgängermodell von diesen Socken.
Bei nassen Schuhen wird es trotzdem kalt an den Füßen, auch wenn der Fuß selber trocken bleibt.
Deshalb sind für mich richtige Winterschuhe die bessere Wahl..


----------



## enno112 (20. Oktober 2014)

Hab die NW Celsius Artic seit ca. 2 Jahren.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/northwave-celsius-artic-gtx-mtb-winterschuhe-2873/wg_id-1730
Ich fahre im Winter bis -15° damit täglich 17 km zur Arbeit.
Hab eine Lammfellsohle drin und fahre mit normale Bike-Socken (Gore Alp-X)!
Größe in normalen Schuhen 43, die NW in Gr. 44.

Ist zwar im ersten Moment eine recht teure Investition (hab im Angebot nur ca. 100,-€ bezahlt), aber seit dem nie wieder kalte Füße gehabt und daher das Geld alle mal wert.
Ich kann sie ohne bedenken weiterempfehlen


----------



## supermanlovers (20. Oktober 2014)

Hat wer den aktuellen Specialized Defroster?  Den wollte ich mir mal bestellen.


----------



## Fahrenheit (21. Oktober 2014)

enno112 schrieb:


> Hab die NW Celsius Artic seit ca. 2 Jahren.



Hi enno112, besten Dank für die Empfehlung.
Da der Schuh in diesem Thread bereits schon einmal empfohlen wurde, habe ich mir mal Bewertungen angesehen.
Die ersten zwei waren: "nicht wasserdicht" und der nächste schrieb in der Bewertung, dass er bei +5°C bereits kalte Füße in dem Schuh bekommen hätte. Du schreibst hingegen, dass Du bei -15°C warme Füße hast. Hm, so unterschiedlich wird ein Schuh/Kleidungsstück wahrgenommen. Da kann man sich das Beste raussuchen  Gruß Fahrenheit.


----------



## Sickgirl (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre seit 4 JAhren den normalen Northwave Winterschuh und bin mit dem voll zufrieden, Ich habe den extra nochmal eine Nummer größer wie meine normalen Winterschuhe gekauft und mir von meiner Mutter extra dicke Wollsocken stricken lassen.

Bei Dauerregen kriegt man wirklich nasse Füße, aber der kommt von oben über den Schaft rein, vielleicht würde ein lange Regenhose die über die Schuhe reicht da Abhilfe schafen oder so Regengamschen aus dem Outdoorbereich.

Letztes Jahr habe ich mir noch den Arctic im Ausverkauf gehohlt, aber bei uns wars ja im letzten Winter so warm, das ich den noch nicht gebraucht habe.

Das der Northwave vorne so breit ist passt mir wunderbar, da ich für eine Frau echt superbreite Füße habe. Mir passt kein mormaler Damenschuh.


----------



## moxrox (21. Oktober 2014)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> So is der Plan. .hab mir die Socken erst vor kurzem geholt. .die Praxis wirds zeigen ob der Plan aufgeht



Du fährst dann aber schon mit dicken Überschuhen, ansonsten frierst du dir ja die Füsse ab. Bei tieferen Minustemperaturen hilft oft nur ein Winterschuh oder zusätzlich beheizbare Einlegesohlen . Im Winter sollte dein Fuss jedenfalls mehr Raum haben als im Sommer, falls der Schuh mit Wintersocken eng ist wirst du ebenfalls wahrscheinlich spätestens nach 2 Stunden anfangen zu frieren und dann hilft auch kein Überschuh oder sonstiges.

Jeder hat auch ein anderes Kältegefühl, darum probiers einfach mal aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (21. Oktober 2014)

Einfacher Tipp: Thermosohlen kaufen, zuschneiden und einlegen.
Die Löcher von innen mit Gafferband zukleben, Sohle einlegen,
dickere Socken und Neoprenüberzüge anziehen.
Dann steht dem ganzen Spass nichts mehr im Wege!!


----------



## muddymartin (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann einen winterschuh nur empfehlen. Viele Modelle (z.B. Vaude oder Diadora )gibt es immer wieder im Abverkauf z.B. bei bike-discount. Habe seinerzeit den Diadora Polaris für 89 EUR gekauft --> für mich ein no-brainer, die Teile halten bestimmt Jahre. Kein Rumhantieren mit Überschuhen und man kann die Schuhe etwas größer kaufen für dicke Socken (bei den Sommerschuhen ist dafür ja in der Regel kein Platz vorgehalten). Weiterer Vorteil: Die Cleats sind bei Winterschuhen meist von Richtung Innenschuh abgedichtet.


----------



## discordius (22. Oktober 2014)

Meine Erfahrung mit dem Shimano MW81:
+ Wasserdicht
+ Lassen sich auch bei feuchtem Wetter und Temperaturen um 10°C noch tragen, daher recht breiter Einsatzbereich
+ Bequem, was aber natürlich subjektiv ist
+ Gewicht noch akzeptabel

- Sind war laut Shimano Winterschuhe, super warm sind die aber dennoch nicht. Wer wirkliche Winterschuhe für längere Touren >2 Stunden bei Temperaturen <0°C sucht, sollte meiner Meinung nach andere nehmen. Für mich zählt aber die Vielseitigkeit mehr, so kann ich die Schuhe auch im Herbst bei Matsch und Regen verwenden.
- Einklicken klappt nicht immer auf Anhieb. Mit Shimano XTR-Trail Pedale ist das Einklicken manchmal etwas hakelig, uneingeklickt ist der Halt aber gleich Null. Das hat mich teilweise echt genervt, wenn ich auf dem Trail mal anhalten musste. Wenn man ein paar Meter braucht, um in die Pedale zu kommen, solange aber überhaupt keinen Halt hat, ist das je nach Trail doof. Vielleicht sollte ich aber die Cleats nochmal genauer positionieren.


----------



## Wildschreck (22. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem sh-mt91 von Shimano?


----------



## loellipop (22. Oktober 2014)

Mein Tip: Vor dem Losfahren die Schuhe auf die Heizung stellen, damit die Sohle schon mal warm ist.
Hält bei Minusgraden immerhin die erste halbe Stunde schön warm.


----------



## enno112 (22. Oktober 2014)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> ...die ersten zwei waren: "nicht wasserdicht" und der nächste schrieb in der Bewertung, dass er bei +5°C bereits kalte Füße in dem Schuh bekommen hätte. Du schreibst hingegen, dass Du bei -15°C warme Füße hast. Hm, so unterschiedlich wird ein Schuh/Kleidungsstück wahrgenommen. Da kann man sich das Beste raussuchen  Gruß Fahrenheit.



Also meine sind 100% Wasserdicht!
Auch von unten da die Cleats abgedichtet sind (ab Werk).
Kalte Füße? 
1. Schuhe groß genug kaufen damit der Fuß im Schuh Bewegungsspielraum hat (dicke Socken dabei bedenken).
2. Thermo.- oder Fellsohle statt der normalen Einlegesohle hilft auch noch zusätzlich
3. Richtigen Schuh kaufen; viele haben statt den Artic den normalen NW Celsius genommen. Dieser ist in der Tat nicht sehr wärmend.
Hab vorher auch einiges negatives gelesen, jedoch hat sich oft rausgestellt, dass wegen des Preises der falsche Schuh gekauft wurde!
Aber einen kleinen Nachteil gibt es dennoch; bei mehr als 10°C ist es mir zu warm im Schuh!
Ich kann dir aber nur sagen wie es bei mir ist.


----------



## Manson-007 (22. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Ptech (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich schraub im Winter PD-M 324 Kombipedal ran. So kann man SPD fahren mit den normalen SPD-Schuhen und wenns mal richtig kalt ist, einfach Winterstiefel/Wander-/Bergschuhe anziehen und die Bärentatzenseite verwenden.Eine der wenigen Daseinsberechtigungen für Kombipedale...!


----------



## Mzungu (22. Oktober 2014)

northwave artic gtx. zusätzlich eine lammfellsohle reingelegt. getestet bis -10 grad, kein problem. die schuhe sind absolut dicht, es sei denn das wasser läuft von oben rein. hab meine letztes jahr bei stadler im 20% personalkauftag geholt, hab glaub ich etwas über 150 euro bezahlt.


----------



## Sickgirl (22. Oktober 2014)

Manson-007 schrieb:


> Wozu so viel Geld für die Winterschuhe ausgeben, wenn es anders geht. Normale Fahrradschuhe wie diese 2. Nummer grösser kaufen. Dicke Socken anziehen und Überschuhe aufziehen. So oder so werden die Schuhe im Winter sehr dreckig, die Überschuhe lassen sich schneller reinigen als die Schuhe, ausserdem halten sie warm.



Ob man da wirklich soviel spart, Schuhe für 85, Überschuhe auch nochmal 25, sind wir schon bei 115. Wie lange halten die Überschuhe? 2 Saisons?

Da ist man nicht mehr weit von Winterschuhen weg, wenn man die noch irgendwo im Ausverkauf bekommt. Für mich haben dazu die Winterschuhe einen echten Komfortgewinn gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (22. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir mal die Northwave Explorer gtx bestellt. Wasserdicht, winddicht. Mit dicken Wintersocken sollte mir das langen. Trage sonst bis knapp unter 0°C auch nur Meindl Trailrunnig Schuhe mit dicken Socken im Alltag und erst ab da dann langsam die dicken Halbstiefel. 
Zudem kann man sie dann mit dünnen Socken im Herbst und Frühjahr weiterverwenden. Mal sehen ob die denn passen...

Von den Northwave Artic und den Vaude Termatic war ich nicht begeistert. Waren mir viel zu klobig und schwer am Fuß, ausserdem war bei mir die Passform bescheiden.


----------



## Manson-007 (23. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Sickgirl (23. Oktober 2014)

In deinem Link kosten die Schuhe 85 Euro.

Aber wenn du mit deiner Lösung zufrieden bist, aber wer mal wirklich gute Winterschuhe gefahren ist, will nie wieder so eine Frickellösung. Das ist meistens, irgendiwe geht die Improvisation auch, aber wenn man dann die wirklich passende Sachen hat, fragt man sich echt, wieso man es nicht schon viel früher richtig gemacht hat.


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. Oktober 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> In deinem Link kosten die Schuhe 85 Euro.
> 
> Aber wenn du mit deiner Lösung zufrieden bist, aber wer mal wirklich gute Winterschuhe gefahren ist, will nie wieder so eine Frickellösung. Das ist meistens, irgendiwe geht die Improvisation auch, aber wenn man dann die wirklich passende Sachen hat, fragt man sich echt, wieso man es nicht schon viel früher richtig gemacht hat.



Kann ich dir nur zustimmen! Bislang war ich mit meinen Sommer-Sidi's + Gore Thermo Winstopper Softhell Überschuhen im Winter unterwegs. Weil mir das aber zu blöde ist, und man immer so ein klobiges Gefühl am Fuß hat, steige ich nun auf die o.g. Northwave + dicke Socken um. Die ganzen Überschuhe (Windstopper, Windstopper Thermo, Regendicht) kann ich zwar immer noch nutzen, aber mit den Wasserdichten NW + MTB Gamaschen + variable Socken kann ich viel besser auf diverse Temperaturen und auch mal eiskalt + Regen reagieren.

Und ja, Überschuhe für richtigen Witer sind sauteuer. Hab nun von 20€ für Regen über 20€ für rein Wind bis 70€ für die Thermodinger alles durch - weil ich eben keine 150-200€ für Schlechtwetter-Schuhe ausgeben wollte. Schlußendlich bin ich nun doch bei den Schuhen gelandet - was soll man machen. Nur die ganzen reinen Winterschuhe waren einfach nix für mich. Leider - weil geil aussehen tut so ein Artic commuter in neongelb ja schon irgendwie 

Freue mich schon darauf die antesten zu können. Fehlen nur noch cleats, fix besorgen vorm Wochenende...

Die Größe war übrigens perfekt gewählt (auch wenn ich sie lieber in der 2015er Farbe Knallgrün gehabt hätte - gabs aber nichtin 39 und schon gar nicht reduziert) und das obwohl oft berichtet wird dass die ja sooooo klein ausfallen, und man lieber ne Nummer Größer kaufen sollte. Trage in Alltagsschuhen (Crocs - Winterstiefel) zwischen 37,5 Lady und 42 Herren - und 39 passt hier sowohl mit meinen dünnsten Sommer-Sneaker-Socken als auch mit den dicksten Wintersocken, die ich je haben werde, wie für mich gebaut! Wahnsinn. Und sehr gutes Tragegefühl auch beim rumlatschen in der Wohnung. Trotz 20°C und den dicksten Wintersocken perfektes Fußklima. Bin gespannt wie sie sich bei -5°C und Regen schlagen. Dank Winddicht+Wasserdicht sollte das ja n Klacks sein für die. Trage sonst wie gesagt auch nur Running-Meindl mit Gore-Tex im Alltag bei den Temperaturen daher sollten sie auch nicht zu kalt sein dann.

P.S.: sind übrigens schön breit am Vorderfuß. Kann auch mit den dicksten Socken gut noch die Zehen bewegen. Das ist sonst ein echtes Problem, viele Bikeschuhe sind da einfach oft viel zu eng für mich.


----------



## knartzt (23. Oktober 2014)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Hat wer den aktuellen Specialized Defroster?  Den wollte ich mir mal bestellen.



Ich fahre sie seit einem Jahr und gebe sie nicht wieder her.
Davor bin ich mit "normalen" Radschuhen (S-Works) auch im Winter gefahren und hatte zusätzliche dicke Socken und Neoprenüberzieher an. Aber nach ner Stunde wurden die Füße, wenn es mal Minusgrade hatte, auch so kalt.
Ich hatte mir die NW, Vaude und Specialized bestellt und probegetragen. Die Specialized hatten das beste Fußbett und ein simples Verschlusssystem. Warmhalten tun sie auch.
Ich kann sie empfehlen.

Grüße


----------



## Fahrenheit (23. Oktober 2014)

@ all
erst mal herzlichen dank für Eure Tipps, Anregungen & Erfahrungswerte.
Nach allem, was ich bisher so mitbekommen habe, tendiere ich im Moment zum NW Artic. Shimano macht ja auch super Schuhe (im Sommer/Frühling/Herbst fahre ich den MT51 und bin damit sehr zufrieden, nur ab ca. +4°C abwärts fängt´s an kühl zu werden, weil der Schuh doch ziemlich gut belüftet ist). Wie der MT91 sich im Winter macht, hätte mich auch mal interessiert. Der MT81 kommt nicht allzu gut weg in Tests (Punkto Wasserdichtigkeit). Noch eine Frage @Sickgirl  Du schreibst Du hast die normalen NW Winterschuhe. Ist das der Celsius? Ich steige nicht ganz durch: es gibt wohl einen Celsius und einen Celsius mit dem Zusatz "Artic"? Den Celsius (ohne Artic) gibt es heute bei Bike-Discount als Tagesartikel, aber das scheint ein anderer als der Artic zu sein!?
Ich werde noch ein Paar Tage drüber schlafen und mich dann entscheiden. Im Moment sind die Temperaturen ja noch moderat  Danke und Gruß, Fahrenheit


----------



## supermanlovers (23. Oktober 2014)

knartzt schrieb:


> Ich fahre sie seit einem Jahr und gebe sie nicht wieder her.
> Davor bin ich mit "normalen" Radschuhen (S-Works) auch im Winter gefahren und hatte zusätzliche dicke Socken und Neoprenüberzieher an.



Wie fallen sie aus ? Wie die normalen Specialized Schuhe ? Habe die Pro Carbon. Wenn ich also für den Fall der Fälle dicke Socken anziehen möchte muss ich dann 0,5-1 Nummer größer nehmen ?


----------



## Peter88 (23. Oktober 2014)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> @ all
> erst mal herzlichen dank für Eure Tipps, Anregungen & Erfahrungswerte.
> Nach allem, was ich bisher so mitbekommen habe, tendiere ich im Moment zum NW Artic. Shimano macht ja auch super Schuhe (im Sommer/Frühling/Herbst fahre ich den MT51 und bin damit sehr zufrieden, nur ab ca. +4°C abwärts fängt´s an kühl zu werden, weil der Schuh doch ziemlich gut belüftet ist). Wie der MT91 sich im Winter macht, hätte mich auch mal interessiert. Der MT81 kommt nicht allzu gut weg in Tests (Punkto Wasserdichtigkeit). Noch eine Frage @Sickgirl  Du schreibst Du hast die normalen NW Winterschuhe. Ist das der Celsius? Ich steige nicht ganz durch: es gibt wohl einen Celsius und einen Celsius mit dem Zusatz "Artic"? Den Celsius (ohne Artic) gibt es heute bei Bike-Discount als Tagesartikel, aber das scheint ein anderer als der Artic zu sein!?
> Ich werde noch ein Paar Tage drüber schlafen und mich dann entscheiden. Im Moment sind die Temperaturen ja noch moderat  Danke und Gruß, Fahrenheit


Hallo 
MT51, MT91 bin ich noch nicht gefahren.

Habe aber derzeit den MW91 und den NW Celsius im einsatz. Der NW ist schon deutlich sportliche.Er fährt sich quasi wie ein Sommerschuh. Der MW91 ist im direkten vergleich schon ein ziemlicher brocken. Ausreichend wasserdicht sind sie meiner Empfindung nach beide. Die Feuchtigkeit kriecht halt recht schnell über die Beinlinge in die Schuhe. Vielleicht hilft hier meine neue lange Regenhose.

Ab etwa 0°C und einer Fahrzeit von über 2h ziehe ich noch überschuhe drüber.

Der NW Celsius Artic ist wie der normale Celsius nur noch ein wenig besser isoliert. Der Artic wird wohl mein nächster Schuh werden wenn der Shimano verschlissen ist.


----------



## knartzt (23. Oktober 2014)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Wie fallen sie aus ? Wie die normalen Specialized Schuhe ? Habe die Pro Carbon. Wenn ich also für den Fall der Fälle dicke Socken anziehen möchte muss ich dann 0,5-1 Nummer größer nehmen ?


In meinen S-Works habe ich 45, in den Defroster 46. In dem Winterschuhen kann ich aber im Gegensatz zu den Sommerlatschen, dicke Socken anziehen.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (23. Oktober 2014)




----------



## IndianaWalross (23. Oktober 2014)

Wo wir gerade von voll krassen Bike-Winterschuhen reden hab ich nochmal nach dem Wölvhammer geguckt und siehe da krass reduziert auf Niveau eines Artic & Co. Allerdings die Variante ohne SPD! 
http://fatbikes.at/45nrth/45nrth-schuhe/2288/45nrth-woelvhammer-winter-shoe#


----------



## Fahrenheit (24. Oktober 2014)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade von voll krassen Bike-Winterschuhen reden hab ich nochmal nach dem Wölvhammer geguckt und siehe da krass reduziert auf Niveau eines Artic & Co. Allerdings die Variante ohne SPD!



Moin,
hey gute Idee...hier werden aber Winterschuhe mit SPD gesucht, wie aus dem Titel hervorgeht


----------



## Sickgirl (24. Oktober 2014)

Da ist das Wärmeempfinden vielleicht verschieden, aber ich kann mit den Winterschuhe deutlich länger fahren, ohne das mir die Zehen abfallen. Für mich war es auf jedenfall ein deutlicher Komfortgewinn zu den Lösungen mit Überschuhen,


----------



## mpmarv (24. Oktober 2014)

Fahre den Specialized Defroster 2013 Mod und bin sehr zufrieden, bis -10°C kein Problem.
Ist auch für etwas breitere Füße geeignet und fällt normal aus.
Normale Schuhe mit dicken Neopren Überziehern sind dagegen sehr kalt.


----------



## IndianaWalross (24. Oktober 2014)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Moin,
> hey gute Idee...hier werden aber Winterschuhe mit SPD gesucht, wie aus dem Titel hervorgeht



Stimmt, aber man kann sich den Wölvhammer ja auch MIT SPD kaufen - kostet dann auch "nur" rund 325€ - dafür hat man dann aber wohl das Beste vom Besten vom Besten wenn man so die Meinungen dazu liest.

Ich denke mir wird der NW Explorer reichen. Gestern cleats mitbringen lassen und direkt Kratzen auf den Mandeln gehabt - mal sehen ob ich die morgen antesten kann oder rumsieche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (25. Oktober 2014)

Heute ist der NW Artic bei H&S im Angebot: 159,95€
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/northwave-celsius-artic-gtx-mtb-winterschuhe-2873


----------



## Frodijak (26. Oktober 2014)

…


----------



## TitusLE (27. Oktober 2014)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Hm, so unterschiedlich wird ein Schuh/Kleidungsstück wahrgenommen. Da kann man sich das Beste raussuchen



Da kann ich noch zur Verunsicherung beitragen:
Ich habe den NW Artic und hatte bislang trotz diverser Versuche (Sohlen, Merionsocken...) immer noch kalte Füße. Und das nicht erst bei Temperaturen von deutlich jenseits des Gefrierpunkts. Schwachpunkt ist und bleibt IMHO die Kältbrücke Cleat.


----------



## Mzungu (28. Oktober 2014)

Dazu noch ein Tipp:
Gegen kalte Füße hilft es manchmal schon, die Schuhe im Spann-Bereich nicht zu feste zu schnüren. Hintergrund ist der, dass dadurch die oberflächlichen Blutgefäße in der Haut komprimiert werden und die Durchblutung der Füße leidet - und das gibt kalte Füße.


----------



## Tomak (28. Oktober 2014)

Wie ist den der : http://www.actionsports.de/de/shimano-sh-mt91-mtb-gore-tex-allround-schuh-7064?c=211

Gore Tex, dh. Wind- und Wasserdicht. Gute Sohle......bin am überlegen.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## muddymartin (28. Oktober 2014)

Tomak schrieb:


> Wie ist den der : http://www.actionsports.de/de/shimano-sh-mt91-mtb-gore-tex-allround-schuh-7064?c=211
> 
> Gore Tex, dh. Wind- und Wasserdicht. Gute Sohle......bin am überlegen.
> 
> ...



Das ist eigentlich kein Winterschuh, sondern ein Alpencross-Schuh. Bis 0 Grad kein Problem, allerdings oben ziemlich offen, d.h. da kommt Feuchtigkeit, ggf. Schnee und Kälte rein. Für 139,- bekommt man auf jeden Fall einen guten Winterschuh, z.B.

http://www.actionsports.de/de/diadora-polaris-2-mtb-schuh-schwarz-/-silber-6928?c=211  (Den fahre ich und bin ganz zufrieden)
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-mw81-gore-tex-r-mtb-winterschuhe-2091/wg_id-1730

Keine Ahnung, warum Ihr alle so Weder-Fisch-noch-Fleisch-Lösungen anstrebt...


----------



## Roedler (28. Oktober 2014)

Beim Vaude Termatic und dem Shimano MW81 sind die Solen sehr hoch und Umknicken beim Laufen leicht möglich...ist mir bei der Anprobe gleich aufgefallen.. daher ein No Go für mich.

Mich würden Erfahrungen mit dem Vaude Termatic II und dem Lake MX 140 interessieren. Zweiter ist wohl schwer zu bekommen?


----------



## Fahrenheit (28. Oktober 2014)

tja, es ist zwar interessant die Beiträge zu lesen, aber bei Winterschuhen scheiden sich offenbar die Geister...
Kaum lobt einer einen Schuh in den höchsten Tönen, kommt der nächste und schreibt negativ. Es ist irgendwie schwer nachvollziehbar, wenn einer schreibt der Schuh geht locker bis -15°C, und der nächste bekommt im gleichen Schuh bei Temp. um den Gefrierpunkt oder gar bei Plusgraden schon kalte Füße. Irgendwo kann da ja was nicht stimmen. Liest man dann noch Testberichte, dann kommt z.T. wieder was anderes raus. Da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren. Bin demnächst mal in der Nähe von Rose und werd mich da mal beraten lassen. Fahrenheit.



muddymartin schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, warum Ihr alle so Weder-Fisch-noch-Fleisch-Lösungen anstrebt...



Wer strebt denn diese Art Lösungen an? Ich nicht. Ich suche einfach nur einen Schuh der bei Minusgraden warm genug ist, aber den scheint es (laut einiger Kommentatoren hier) nicht zu geben


----------



## TitusLE (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich schrieb meinen Post, um darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass alles vom persönlichen Befinden abhängt und damit dann u. U. anschließend die Enttäuschung nicht groß ist - wie bei mir. Ich habe mir den Nortwave Artic auch mit der Vorstellung "Hurra, nie mehr kalte Füße" gekauft. Die Ernüchterung kam sehr bald. 
Ich bin da vielleicht auch eine besondere Frierhose, aber anderes Beispiel: Ein Bekannter von mir fährt bis knapp über den Gefrierpunkt mit dünnen, immerhin langfingerigen Sommerhandschuhen. Da wären mir die Finger schon längst abgefroren.


----------



## ZJGuy (30. Oktober 2014)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> ....Wie der MT91 sich im Winter macht, hätte mich auch mal interessiert.....



Der Shimano MT91 hält sich im Winter verdammt gut. Ich habe noch das Vorgängermodell, und bin nach wie vor begeistert von dem Schuh. Sommer wie Winter. Der MT91 ist 100% wasserdicht (ok, da Gore Membran nicht 100%), hat eine durchgehende geschlossene Innensohle (kaum spürbare Kältebrücke) und ist für mein Empfinden bei bis zu -5C für 90min brauchbar. Mein bester Radschuh!

Darunter gibts für mich nur noch die Kombination Schuh plus beheizbarer EinlegeSohle (nach Anleitung hier im Forum). Nie mehr kalte Füsse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (30. Oktober 2014)

Noch mal pro MT91. Mit entsprechenden Socken hält er meine Eisfüße ausreichend warm. Wem das noch nicht reicht, der kann auch noch ne Isosohle unter die Einlegesohle packen und hat einen gut warmen Tourenschuh.


----------



## An der Alb (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich hänge mich mal an den Thread an, da ich nicht extra einen neuen eröffnen möchte. Thema ansich wäre aber Flat- statt Klickpedal.

Ich bin in den letzten Jahren immer mit normalen Shimano-Stiefeln im Winter gefahren und darüber Vaude-Überschuhe. Dieses Jahr möchte ich meine Flats eigentlich dran lassen, bin aber unsicher was ich schuhtechnisch machen soll. Mit 5.10 Freerider und Überschuh wird´s sicherlich zu kalt und ich denke die Überschuhe werden es auf dem Flat (Acros Flat-A SL) nicht lange überleben. 

Aktuell überlege ich mir Winterschuhe zuzulegen. Favoriten wären der Shimano MT91, der Northwave Celsius Arctic GTX oder der Lake MXZ 302. Da ich die Schuhe weiter gerne mit meinen Flats fahren möchte, wäre die Frage welches Sohlenprofil der drei Schuhe dazu überhaupt geeignet wäre. Irgendwelche Tipps für mich?


----------



## Raumfahrer (31. Oktober 2014)

Was ist eigentlich an dem MT91 von Shimano so besonders, außer das Aussehen...?
Die Dinger sind im Vergleich sauschwer und oben offen...bei Schneematsch ist das nicht so toll.


----------



## mahik (31. Oktober 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> ...wäre die Frage welches Sohlenprofil der drei Schuhe dazu überhaupt geeignet wäre. Irgendwelche Tipps für mich?



Geht gar nicht. Schuhe mit Cleats rutschen auf allen anderen Pedalen einfach nur wild herum, man hat keinen Halt.
Ich hab das schon ab und an machen müssen, als ich SPD-Schuhe an hatte und dann mit fremdem Rad ohne SPD-Pedale gefahren bin. Fühlt sich wirklich schrecklich an.

Beim MXZ 302 und beim MT91 könnte es gehen, wenn man die Cleats abschraubt. Beim NW Arctic wird selbst das nichts helfen, der hat unten nur ein paar klitzekleine Gummi-Blöcke zum Gehen, der Rest ist harter, glatter Kunststoff.


----------



## Al_Borland (31. Oktober 2014)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich an dem MT91 von Shimano so besonders, außer das Aussehen...?
> Die Dinger sind im Vergleich sauschwer und oben offen...bei Schneematsch ist das nicht so toll.


Sauschwer ist so herrlich relativ. Das sind hohe Schuhe mit Vibramsohle, die natürlich schwerer sind, als die üblichen verdächtigen Raceschuhe. Ist ja auch ein Tourenschuh und nichts für Wettkämpfe.

Und im Schnee macht er ne gute Figur. Sohle ist komplett dicht, so dass man auch durch ne Pfütze latschen kann, ohne Wassereinbruch befürchten zu müssen. Genauso die Lasche und die Außenhaut des Schuhs. Einizge Schwachstelle ist die tiefgezogene hintere Partie des Schuhs. Aber bis dort der Schnee rein kommt, muss man schon ordentlich powdern.

€dit: Was die Kompatibilität der Sohle mit Flats betrifft: Wenn man den Gummi-Platzhalter in die Versenkung einschraubt, dann hat man eine recht ebene Fläche, mit der es sich akzeptabel auf Flats tritt. Lange nicht so gut, wie mit 5.10, aber man rutscht zumindest nicht unkontrolliert auf dem Pedal herum.


----------



## An der Alb (2. November 2014)

Es ist natürlich so, dass ich keine Cleats reinschrauben würde. Sonst müsste ich evtl. nach normalen Winterschuhen mit passender Sohle schauen.


----------



## ZJGuy (4. November 2014)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Sauschwer ist so herrlich relativ. Das sind hohe Schuhe mit Vibramsohle, die natürlich schwerer sind, als die üblichen verdächtigen Raceschuhe. Ist ja auch ein Tourenschuh und nichts für Wettkämpfe.



  Und ist zudem noch (mit eingeschraubter Gummiplatte) ein recht guter Wanderschuh. Wenn man z.B. bei Flugreisen keine 2 Paar Wander-/Fahrradschuhe mitschleppen möchte ...


----------



## alf2013 (4. November 2014)

ich hab mir auch die 45nrth-schuhe gekauft. was feineres gibt's meiner Meinung nach nicht. und mit den cleats genauso zu fahren wie die üblichen verdächtigen. sohlenmäßig sind aber teilweise welten dazwischen ...


----------



## Roedler (4. November 2014)

Habe heute meine Vaude Termatic II bekommen, machen einen guten Eindruck, was ich aber vergebens suche ist der "Ratschen-Schnellverschluss", der in den Schuhbeschreibungen angepriesen wird! Fakt ist, sie haben keinen!
die Sole ist lange nicht so hoch sie beim Vorgänger, bei ihm ist es wie auf Stöckelschuhe, fürchterlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrenheit (4. November 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich mal an den Thread an, da ich nicht extra einen neuen eröffnen möchte. Thema ansich wäre aber Flat- statt Klickpedal....
> 
> Aktuell überlege ich mir Winterschuhe zuzulegen. Favoriten wären der Shimano MT91, der Northwave Celsius Arctic GTX oder der Lake MXZ 302. Da ich die Schuhe weiter gerne mit meinen Flats fahren möchte, wäre die Frage welches Sohlenprofil der drei Schuhe dazu überhaupt geeignet wäre. Irgendwelche Tipps für mich?



 ...es kann ja Jede(r) machen was er/sie will, aber: warum einen teuren SPD-Schuh kaufen,  wenn man mit Flatpedalen fährt?? Sorry, geht in meinen Kopf nicht rein. Wenn man nicht mit Klickpedalen fährt, ist doch die Auswahl ungleich größer. Da würd ich mir bei Quickschuh für 40€ nen Plastik-Winterschuh holen der warm hält und gut is.  P.S warum machst Du nicht nen eigenen thread auf? Gruß Fahrenheit


----------



## supermanlovers (5. November 2014)

Ich habe mir gerade mal die Specialized Defrost für 150€ bei meinem Händler gekauft. Die machen echt einen sehr guten Eindruck. Der erste Test muss wohl noch eine Weile warten. Bis Ende November solls hier in Tirol über 10°C bleiben.


----------



## merida1506 (5. November 2014)

fahre auch den northwave artic celcius gtx ! finde die schuhe klasse, völlig wasserdicht und geben sauwarm. wenn sie dreckig sind einfach mim gartenschlauch abspritzen und sehen aus wie neu und ich habe danach immernoch keine nassen füße also wie gesagt völlig wasserdicht  bin sehr zufrieden damit und fahre den kompletten winter durch egal wie kalt.


----------



## enno112 (5. November 2014)

merida1506 schrieb:


> fahre auch den northwave artic celcius gtx ! finde die schuhe klasse, völlig wasserdicht und geben sauwarm. wenn sie dreckig sind einfach mim gartenschlauch abspritzen und sehen aus wie neu und ich habe danach immernoch keine nassen füße also wie gesagt völlig wasserdicht  bin sehr zufrieden damit und fahre den kompletten winter durch egal wie kalt.


Mein reden...


----------



## mahik (6. November 2014)

Wasserdicht hat nicht nur Vorteile. 

Feuchtigkeit kommt trotzdem rein.  Durch schwitzen oder Spritzwasser  vom Vorderrad,  das oben rein läuft. Kommt die Feuchtigkeit dann nicht schnell wieder raus, schimmelt es. 

Meine NW Arctic hatten schon nach einer Saison heftige Stockflecken und haben entsprechend gerochen... 
(inzwischen hab ich so einen Schuhtrockner für Skistiefel)


----------



## canno-range (6. November 2014)

Das Hauptproblem ist meiner Erfahrung nach nicht das Wasser, sondern die Kältebrücke zwischen Cleat und Fuß. Ich habe seit ungefähr 5 Jahren die Shimano MW 80 und die funktionieren bei meinen Füßen gut bis knapp über 0 Grad und Touren bis 3 Stunden. Darunter wirds dann schenell kalt, ich spüre regelrecht, wie sich die Kälte von den Cleats aus ausbreitet. 
Meine Lösung sind dann Heizsohlen, damit komme ich gut zurecht. Ich neige aber wohl auch zu kalten Füßen. 
Mit Neoprenüberziehern bin ich früher auch mal gefahren, das hat aber so gut wie keinen Unterschied zu normalen Schuhen gemacht, da in dem Fall erst recht die Käölte über Cleats reingekommen ist. Ein guter Winterschuh muss daher meiner Meinung nach vor allem im Bereich der Sohle vernünftig konstruiert sein. 
Die Northwave würde ich ja auch gerne mal ausprobieren, aber die Shimanoschuhe sehen - abgesehen von der Dreckkruste - aus wie neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (8. November 2014)

Also bei meinen neuen Northwave Explorer (ja ich weiss ist kein Neonabschluss dran also auch kein richtiger Winterschuh) da ist die Sohle innen dicht. Wollte neulich testen wie wasserdicht die Goretex Radschuhe wirklich sind und hab sie dazu in ne Schüssel voll Wasser gedrückt. 

Kam nix durch, also hab ich die Einlegesohle angehoben und festgestellt dass darunter ne vernähte Sohle steckt, die Cleats also nicht zu sehen sind bzw. man da nicht dran kommt. Ich hoffe jetzt also mal, dass da auch keine Kälte so fix durch kommt. Wind- und Wasserdicht sind sie auch - sollte also auch als Winterschuh (mit Teil-Gamaschen für den oberen Abschluss) gut langen für mich. 
Mit Merino-Mischsocken versuche ich dem Schwitzwasser Problem entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## triumvir (3. Dezember 2014)

Servus,
habe mir jetzt auch die 45 North Wölvhammer SPD gekauft. Hatte vorher Nothface Schuhe und immer kalte Füße. Mit beheizbaren Schuheinlagen ging es einigermaßen, die Dinger waren aber immer dann nicht aufgeladen wenn ich sie gebraucht habe :-(
Zwischen den beiden Schuhen liegen Welten. Der Wölvhammer  ist zwar teuer, aber ich denke ich werde diese Schuhe einige Winter lang fahren.
Diese Schuhe sind quasi zwei Schuhe in einem. Ein warmer Innenschuh und darum noch einmal ein isolierter Aussenschuh.
Ob die Schuhe komplett wasserdicht sind, kann ich nicht sagen (sollen und sollten sie schon sein), da bisher das Wetter immer trocken war. Die Sohle hat ein ziemlich markantes Profil und ist komplett rutschsicher. Das einklicken in die Pedale ist jedoch kein Problem.
Einziger Nachteil: Ich sehe mit diesen Schuhen auf meinem Cyclocrosser ziemlich Yeti mässig aus. Die Schuhe passen eher zum MTB oder zu einem Fat Bike, aber so what: Ich habe jetzt warme Füße 
Werde sporadisch meine Erfahrungen posten.


----------



## triumvir (5. Dezember 2014)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder um den Größenvergleich zwischen Northface und 45 North Schuh zu demonstrieren.
Die Größenangaben des Herstellers sind übrigends ziemlich genau. Trage sonst Schuhgröße 46 habe mir die Wölvhammer in Größe 47 gekauft (damit ich dicke Socken tragen kann und im Winter ist etwas mehr Luft als Isolation immer ganz gut) und die Schuhe passen gut. Die Füße haben einen festen Sitz und schlabbern nicht im Schuh herum (Ein runder Tritt ist somit möglich).
Auf dem untersten Bild sieht man den Aufbau des Schuhes ganz gut (Innen,-Außenschuh)

Nur zur Info. Ich habe 299 € für die Schuhe bezahlt (also ein echtes Schnäppchen )


----------



## Dusius (8. Dezember 2014)

Bicke-Discount hat heute min. -30% auf Schuhe, habe mir gerade die Northwave Celsius GTX für 125€ bestellt, eventuell ist das ja für jemanden interessant


----------



## triumvir (30. Dezember 2014)

Update Wölvhammer:
Bin jetzt bei -9 Grad gefahren. Nach 2.5 Stunden waren die Zehen zwar kalt, aber noch erträglich. Durch den großen Zehenbereich konnte ich die Zehen auch gut bewegen. Kein Vergleich zu meinen Northface bei denen die Füße schon nach einer Stunde eisig kalt waren.


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. Dezember 2014)

Also die normalen Northwave Explorer gehen auf jeden Fall mit Wintersocken bei -2°C noch gut bis 1 Stunde, und dann wurde mir da auch drin kalt trotz großer Zehenbox. Hätte jetzt noch Thermo-Überschuhe gehabt und alles, aber wie gesagt, für die Strecke hats noch gereicht. 

Allerdings ist mir offenbar die Sohle viel zu weich, hab trotz top eingestellter cleats nach 1 Stunde immer Schmerzen unter den Ballen. Bin davor 1,5 Jahre nur Sidis gefahren mit Carbon Composite Sohle, da sind schon Welten dazwischen. Bei den kommenden +6 bis 10°C Ausfahrten in den nächsten Tagen werd ich wohl einfach wieder die Sidi tragen mit Windstopper-Überschuhen und fertig und die NW nur bei heftigem Regen.


----------



## KäptnFR (2. Januar 2015)

Fahrenheit schrieb:


> Da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren.


Ich denke Du hast 2 Möglichkeiten:
Entweder machst es wie ich und kaufst Dir erst zig Paar "irgendwelcher" Winterschuhe (+diversen Heizsohlenkram, Überzüge und sonstigen Schmarrn) um dann beim oben von @triumvir beschriebenen Wölvhammer zu landen, oder Du sparst Dir die ganzen Fehlinvestitionen und kaufst Dir gleich den Wölvhammer  


Laut Größentabelle hab ich gerade noch 43, hab ihn mir aber in 45 bestellt und das passt bestens auch mit 2 Paar Socken.
Ich hätte jetzt im 2. Winter noch immer nix nennenswertes auszusetzen bzgl. Isolation/Wasserdichtigkeit etc, 1a!
Klar, bei <0° muss man die Zehen ab und an bischen bewegen damit sie nicht auskühlen, aber der Wölvhammer bietet dafür ausreichend Platz und schlägt bzgl. Isolation alles andere was ich bisher hatte um Längen.
Ich habe mir nur dieses Klettband um den Schaft kürzen lassen und die (nutzlosen) Schlaufen an den Fersen der äusseren Schuhe abgeschnitten, da sich an den Dingern immer die (Schlabber)Hose eingehängt hat.


----------



## Sickgirl (2. Januar 2015)

Es ist doch auch wirklich eine Frage, wie empfindlich man da ist. Es gibt ja Leute, die mit ihren Sommerschuhen und Neoprenueberschuhen klar kommen.

Für den normal Winter hier in Stuttgart reicht mir auch der Celsius. Den Artic habe ich bisher nur letzte Woche zweimal angezogen, sonst ist der mir auch zu warm.


----------



## gecco1 (4. Januar 2015)

So,ich dachte ich schreib jetzt auch mal was rein.
Ich fahre eher lange in den Herbst rein und auch gerne bei Nacht oder kälterem Wetter,bis jetzt aber noch nicht in Schnee.
Interessiere mich auch für WinterMTBschuhe,bis jetzt immer mit luftigen SommerMTBschuhen, Überschuhen und 2 paar Socken gefahren.


----------



## Kubotan (11. Januar 2015)

Hab mir die 45NRTH Wolvhammer SPD in größe  42 gekauft, normal habe ich 41.
Passen mit normalen Socken 1a, nicht zu eng und nicht zu weit. Um dicke Socken zu tragen hätte ich mind. zwei Nummern größer nehmen müssen. 
Zum testen ist es leider zu warm, vielleicht kommt ja der Winter noch.


MfG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triumvir (12. Januar 2015)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nur dieses Klettband um den Schaft kürzen lassen und die (nutzlosen) Schlaufen an den Fersen der äusseren Schuhe abgeschnitten, da sich an den Dingern immer die (Schlabber)Hose eingehängt hat.



Bei meinen Schuhen hat das Klettband die richtige Länge und der Außenschuh hat keine Schlaufen die man abschneiden könnte. Anscheinend wurde das Problem bei 45NRTH erkannt und behoben


----------



## KäptnFR (12. Januar 2015)

triumvir schrieb:


> Anscheinend wurde das Problem bei 45NRTH erkannt und behoben


Evolution 

Alt:






Neu:




Schön daß sie scheinbar auch die Bändel kürzer gemacht haben.
Menschen mit derart dicken Haxn (damit die ursprgl. Bändel passen) biken im Winter nicht.
(Im Sommer eher auch nicht ... )


----------



## gurkenfolie (15. Januar 2015)

wie ist die "NASA-geprüfte Aerogel Innensohle" so?


----------



## 2 wheel drive (20. Januar 2015)

Zur Orientierung für Leute mit großen Füßen:
Ich habe Größe 46 und war bis heute auf der Suche nach Winter SPD Schuhen, alles getestet mit mitteldicken Sportsocken:

- Shimano SW81 in Gr.48: mind. 1 Nummer zu klein. Haben aber einen tollen Eindruck gemacht.
- 45NRTH Fasterkatt in Gr.48: leider auch 1 Nummer zu klein. Die Dinger waren aber echt super gemacht! Hätte es die zu dem Preis 1 Nr. grösser gegeben...
- Northwave Arctic Celsius in Gr.49: kam heute bei mir an und passt perfekt! Macht einen guten Eindruck von der Verarbeitung her. Wenn ich den getestet habe kann ich nochmal was schreiben, kalt genug isses jetzt ja wieder.


----------



## IndianaWalross (23. Januar 2015)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage:
wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem 
- Northwave Artic Commuter GTX
- Northwave Celsius Artic GTX
???

Die Spezifikationen lesen sich auf der Herstellerseite gleich, nur in den shops sind hier und da Unterschiede. Aussehen tun sie auch gleich - bis auf die Farbe. Ist das der einzige Unterschied? Warum denn dann nicht 1 Name und einfach dranschreiben dass es 2 Farben gibt?
Wenn nicht, welchen würdet ihr eher empfehlen??? Der Commuter sieht schon heiss aus, aber wenn der Celsius nun besser ist, wär das natürlich schlauer.


----------



## gecco1 (8. Januar 2016)

der ist derzeit sehr günstig der
Diadora Polaris 2 MTB Winterschuh


----------



## pacechris (8. Januar 2016)

gecco1 schrieb:


> der ist derzeit sehr günstig der
> Diadora Polaris 2 MTB Winterschuh


Absolut Top der Schuh, ist schon ein paar Woche im angebot. Hab ihn auch dort her


----------



## gecco1 (8. Januar 2016)

wie viel grösser sollte man ihn bestellen?


----------



## pacechris (8. Januar 2016)

gecco1 schrieb:


> wie viel grösser sollte man ihn bestellen?


Ich hab normal 41-42 je nachdem wie der Schuh ausfällt, mir passt er in 42 mit dicken Wintersocken sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gecco1 (9. Januar 2016)

Ich suche schon gute 2 Monate nach MTB Winterschuhen.
Ich hab diverse Tests gelesen und will mir MTB Winterschuhe kaufen.
Ich war bis jetzt eher bei Northwave Arctic II oder Celsius Arctic II,bzw bei Vaude Termatic RC II.
Die doch Teils sehr gut bewertet werden(Isolation-Dichtheit-Tragegefühl),und wenn man sie regelmässig nutzt sicher locker ihr Geld wert sind.
Ich besitze ein Rennrad(das im Winter eingemottet wird) und ein MTB das ich benutze wenn es kälter wird (fahre naturlich auch im Sommer damit).
Wenn es gegen null geht lasse ich das Biken draussen.
Ich besitze derzeit *Shimano XT* Klips *Spezialized Comp* (Sommerschuhe mit Löchern im Boden) und *Gore Bike Wear Überschuhe*.
Da es da aber relativ schnell kühl bzw kalt wird kann man sich vorstellen.

Jetzt hab ich ja die
Diadora Polaris 2 MTB Winterschuh
entdeckt und wollte diebezüglich ein paar Fragen stellen.

Eigentlich wären das ja Rennradwinterschuhe,oder,sind sie für MTb auch geeignet?

Ich möchte sie eigentlich nur fürs MTB benutzen,da gibts ja die Adapterplatten unter den Schuhen fürs MTB,stehen dann die Klips bei gehen vor,muss man die Adapterplatte montieren oder geht es sich ohne aus?

Kann man mit den Teilen halbwegs gehen?
Wie warm kommen dir (euch)die Schuhe vor,bei Minusgraden fahre ich eher nicht mehr?
Entsteht die die Schrauben der Klips eine Kältebrücke,oder spürt man die nicht durch?
Ist die Verschlussmöglichkeit mit Klett gut,hält der Klett oder wäre ein Ratschenverschluss besser?
Sind sie wasserdicht oder eher nur spritzdicht?
Sind sie eher weit geschnitten,hat man halbwegs Platz für die Zehen?

Für den Preis sind sie ja der Hammer!
http://www.testberichte.de/p/diadora-tests/polaris-testbericht.html
Sie sind zwar schon älteres Semester aber das muss ja nicht schlecht sein!


----------



## pacechris (9. Januar 2016)

Warum soll das ein Rennradwinterschuhe sein 
Klett hält super, ich hab ein paar MTB Schuhe die sind schon über 10Jahre alt und da hält der verschluss noch wie am ersten Tag.

Bei Minusgraden bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber bei 5Grad keine Probleme.


----------



## gecco1 (9. Januar 2016)

Dann hat wohl Rennrad diese Schuhe für den Winter getestet!Mein Fehler.
Hast du auch Shimano Cleats?Da bliebe ja die Adapterplatte am Schuhe oder?
Streifen die Cleats dann am geraden Boden(stehen die Cleats vor)?

Kann man den Schuh halbwegs gut zuspannen,hat er auf der Innenseite normale Schnürsenkel oder,ist eigentlich das gleiche aussen und Innensystem(Schnür und Klett oder) wie bei Vaude Termatic RC2 und Northwave Arctic Celsius 2 oder?


----------



## gecco1 (9. Januar 2016)

So,Diadora Polaris 2 bestellt bei Actionsports in Grösse 45 und 46 bestellt.
Bin aus Österreich,bei Bike24.at/de wäre mir das billiger gekommen aber die haben keinen 46er mehr!Leider
Mal schauen was mich der Rücktransport kostet?
Bei Bike24.at bzw de kosten die Schuhe auch gut 10 Euro weniger!


----------



## pacechris (10. Januar 2016)

gecco1 schrieb:


> Dann hat wohl Rennrad diese Schuhe für den Winter getestet!Mein Fehler.
> Hast du auch Shimano Cleats?Da bliebe ja die Adapterplatte am Schuhe oder?
> Streifen die Cleats dann am geraden Boden(stehen die Cleats vor)?
> 
> Kann man den Schuh halbwegs gut zuspannen,hat er auf der Innenseite normale Schnürsenkel oder,ist eigentlich das gleiche aussen und Innensystem(Schnür und Klett oder) wie bei Vaude Termatic RC2 und Northwave Arctic Celsius 2 oder?



Die abdeckung bleibt am Schuh bei Shimano Cleats, Cleats stehen nicht vor.
Keine Schnursenkel.

Der Vaude hat bei mir zu viel gedrück am Fussgelenk.Weil die Lasche innen ein zwei cm zu kurz ist und nicht ganz den bereich abdeckt wo der Klett drauf drück......weiß nicht richtig wie da beschrieben soll.

Bestell ihn dir doch bei bike24, rücksendung geht ganz Problemlos.


----------



## gecco1 (10. Januar 2016)

Verstehe was du sagen willst,Innenlasche ist zu kurz und beim anziehen der Aussenlasche drückt die Innenlasche am Rist!

Ich habe normal Schuhgröße 44/45.Da von einigen Bewertungen empfohlen wurde die Schuhe gut 2 Nummern größer zu bestellen gibt es nur die Größen 45 und 46,46 gibt es nur mehr bei Actionsports.Darum hab ich bei Actionsports bestellt.
Wenn ich den Versand und den Rückversand des Schuhe den ich zurücksende dazurechne hätte ich mir schon Vaude Termatic  RC 2 bestellen können.
Die Diadora gehen weiter rauf,dürften aber nicht wasserdicht bis zur Oberkante sein,die Vaude angeblich schon,stört mich nicht so!
Man sieht leider bei den wenigsten Schuhen die Verschlussysteme weil eben immer ein Klett noch darüber ist,zum Schutz vor Dreck und Nässe.
Das heisst beim Diadora ist unter dem Klett keine Möglichkeit mehr den Schuh fester zu machen?
Genügt das,der Klett hebelt sich nicht aus?
Drücken sollte nichts aber ein Ratschenverschluss wäre nicht schlecht,Das System mit dem Drehrad mit dem Draht zum zusammenziehen sieht mich nicht so gut an.
Tests
Vaude Termatic RC
http://www.testberichte.de/p/vaude-tests/termatic-rc-testbericht.html
Hier haben auch einige über das Problem berichtet das du hattest!
Northwave Celsius
http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_northwave_celsius_gtx_p57961.html
Northwave Arctic Celsius
http://www.testberichte.de/p/northwave-tests/celsius-arctic-gtx-testbericht.html#rvws
Diadora Polaris
http://www.testberichte.de/p/diadora-tests/polaris-testbericht.html
Nur mäßiger Kälteschutz, mal schauen,bessere Einlage,dickere Socken und ich müsste schon hinkommen,oder?
Komisch finde ich das man immer nur von Shimano,Vaude,Mavic, Sidi,Spezialized,Northwave,Wölvhammer usw hört aber nichts von Diadora obwohl die anderen auch nicht eierlegende Wollmilchschuhe sind,sie haben alle ihre Schwächen,zu teuer,zu schwer,Kälteempfindlich,Nässe empfindlich, Passform usw.
Jeder Tester ist anders,da wird oft vom gleichen Schuh berichtet und dem einen ist bei +5 Grad schon kalt und der andere fährt noch bei -10 und dem ist warm.
Hoffen wir mal das der Diadora hält was er verspricht dann  wird er mein Winterschnäppchen !

*Hat wer die Diadora schon auf wasserdichtigkeit getestet?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gecco1 (10. Januar 2016)

Ich hab 2 verschiedene Diadora Polaris entdeckt?
Der eine hat eine voll grau ausgefühlte 1 im Zehenbereich,das ist der Polaris 2.




der andere eine grau strichlierte 1 im Zehenbereich,das ist die 1te Version vom Polaris.
Was hat sich da getan,was wurde verändert.
Teilweise kann man sogar noch die alte Version kaufen,also Achtung!


----------



## gecco1 (12. Januar 2016)

Brauch ich bei den Diadora Polaris 2 für die Montage der Shimano SMS SH51 auch Gegenplatten oder nicht?
http://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=8;product=129120;menu=1000,2,142,143
Genügt das
http://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=8;product=953;menu=1000,2,142,143
Oder brauch ich das
http://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=8;product=42707;menu=1000,2,142,143


----------



## Westside112 (12. Januar 2016)

gecco1 ich habe gerade mal geschaut aber kann dir da auch nicht weiterhelfen. Dieses System was auf den Bildern unter den Diadora Polaris 2 zu sehen ist habe ich so komischerweise noch nie gesehen...Vielleicht schreibst du Bike24 einfach mal an, die werden dir bestimmt das passende zusammenstellen können. Ich hatte da auch mal eine Frage wegen eines bestimmten Ersatzteils, hatte dann ziemlich schnell eine Antwort per Email erhalten. Also das klappt da eigentlich wohl.

Bin auch seit längerem auf der Suche nach Winterschuhen. Habe mir jetzt gestern die Northwave Celsius 2 bestellt. Habe da irgendwo im Internet eine detailierte Beschreibung drüber gelesen und dort wurden sie recht gut bewertet. Sollen auch echt bequem sein und mit diesem gore tex material ausgestattet sein. Das soll ja angeblich zu 100% wasserdicht sein. Vielleicht finde ich die Seite gleich noch wieder. 
Habt ihr eigentlich auch so oft das Problem, dass wenn ihr Schuhe bestellt das sie nicht passen? Ich habe das Gefühl das Mountainbike Schuhe im Gegensatz zu normalen Schuhen echt sehr komisch ausfallen...

Habe den Link noch wieder gefunden, vielleicht hilft euch das ja was.: http://www.mtb-schuhe-test.de/2015/12/30/northwave-celsius-2-gore-tex-mtb-schuhe/


----------



## gecco1 (12. Januar 2016)

pacechris,kannst du mir vielleicht weiterhelfen?
Brauch ich bei den Diadora Polaris 2 für die Montage der Shimano SMS SH51 auch Gegenplatten oder nicht?
http://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=8;product=129120;menu=1000,2,142,143
Genügt das
http://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=8;product=953;menu=1000,2,142,143
Oder brauch ich das
http://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=8;product=42707;menu=1000,2,142,143

Welche Pedale und Cleats hast du?


----------



## MarcoFibr (12. Januar 2016)

Der Polaris ist Mist! Bis 3 Grad und bei warmen Regen ok...
0 Grad/Ostwind/dicke Socken/Heiz-Pad/andere Sohle-> trotzdem kalte Füße...


----------



## gecco1 (12. Januar 2016)

Hast du die Polaris 2?
Brauche ich die Gegenplatte auch?


----------



## dkc-live (13. Januar 2016)

Meine Erfahrung mit Diadora ist auch eher schlecht. Ich habe mir damals 1 paar Diadoras aus dem Angebot (bei CRC) gekauft. Mit Ratsche, Klett, Stollen und allem drum und dran. Mir ist die Shimano Platte nach weniger als 6 Monaten aus der Sohle ausgerissen. Beim Tauschschuh ist das ebenfalls passiert. Dann wurde mir auf einmal die Garantie verwährt. Ein kurzes Nachmessen hat ergeben, dass meine SPecialized, Shimano und Lidl Schuhe eine ~8 mm starke sohle hatten. Die Diadoras jedoch nicht nicht. Eine Mitfahrin hatte ebenfalls Diadoras und die haben genau an der gleich Stelle versagt. Garantie ebenfalls abgelehnt. 

Wollte nur mal meinen Senf dazu kundtun, da ich mich auch gerade nach Winterschuhen umsehe und die DIadora wirklich gut vom Preis sind.


----------



## gecco1 (13. Januar 2016)

So,Schuhe gerade gekommen.Ich hab normal 44/45 er Größe.
Die bestellten 45 er sind zu klein, bei 46 hab ich noch massig Platz,bin aber erst mit dünnen Socken dringewesen.Einlegesohle geht so in Ordnung,ist aber natürlich noch Luft nach oben.
Was mich eher noch stört ist daß grosse Platzangebot, weil ich die Schuhe nicht so zusammenspannen kann wie ich das gewohnt bin.

Aber ich werde die Teile mal mit dickeren Skisocken testen und eventuell eine 2 teilweise Einlage rein und ich glaub dann komme ich schon hin.
Man muss dazu sagen es handelt sich um ca 90-100 Euro die ich dafür gewöhnt habe,natürlich gibt es bessere aber nur um den doppelten Preis.

Und dann muss ich mir noch das mit der Montage der Shimano SMSH  anschauen,Material zur Montage ist dabei nur wie und für was weiß ich nicht.Bebilderte Anleitung leider nicht dabei.


----------



## IndianaWalross (13. Januar 2016)

wenn du mit Material zur Montage das Metall in der Tüte meinst > das sind Stollen zum Montieren unter der Sohle wie mir scheint. Haben die NW Artic auch sowas


----------



## gecco1 (13. Januar 2016)

Für was sollen die gut sein?Wenn man keine Cleats nimmt kann man ja die Schrauben lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (14. Januar 2016)

Für was Stollen gut sind??? Na damit du im Winter oder Gelände nicht auf die Nase fällst


----------



## gecco1 (14. Januar 2016)

ich kauf mir ja extra solche Schuhe mit SPD damit ich Cleats montieren kann,warum soll ich dann die 2 Spikes montieren,ist wahrscheinlich wenn ich Flat Pedale hab und keine Cleats montieren will,bzw brauche,dann kann ich die Spikes montieren!Richtig?

Nettes Gimmick,aber für mich unnötig.
Nochmal zu den Schuhen,ich nehme jetzt die gut 2 Nummern grösseren,hatte leider noch keine Zeit sie zu testen.
Die mitgelieferte originale Einlegesohle ist nicht schlecht,aber wenn man sie gegen das Licht hält sieht man das sie doch sehr luftdurchlässig ist!
Da ich sowieso noch massig Platz habe und ich sie gar nicht so fest zuziehen kann das sie perfekt sitzen,werd ich mir eine Filzeinlage um ein paar Euro  holen und die Einlegesohle von Spezialized BG die ich sowieso rumliegen habe nehmen und dann flutscht das!
Dann noch Thermo Socken von Gore oder die Falke BC3 und gut ist!


----------



## systemgewicht (14. Januar 2016)

gecco1 schrieb:


> ich kauf mir ja extra solche Schuhe mit SPD damit ich Cleats montieren kann,warum soll ich dann die 2 Spikes montieren,ist wahrscheinlich wenn ich Flat Pedale hab und keine Cleats montieren will,bzw brauche,dann kann ich die Spikes montieren!Richtig?


 Hat doch mit den Cleats nix zu tun.
Wenn Du mal eine Schiebepassage inm Matsch und Schnee hast dann beißen die Stollen rein.
Auf Asphalt oder Parkett sind sie eher nervig.


----------



## gecco1 (14. Januar 2016)

Kann man die zusätzlich zu den Cleats montieren?
Es liegt zwar eine Anleitung dabei,da steht aber nix drin.


----------



## IndianaWalross (14. Januar 2016)

Natürlich kannst du die Stollen UND die cleats montieren - die cleats gehören ja nicht direkt vorne unter die Zehenspitzen - da kommen die Stollen hin. Und zwar genau wie bereits geschrieben - damit du Grip hast bei Schiebepassagen.

Meine 2 Stollen beim NW Artic stehen jetzt nicht so extrem hervor, dass sie mich nerven bem Gehen, haben mich aber bei glattem / rutschigem Boden schon hin und wieder vor einem Sturz bewahrt.


----------



## gecco1 (14. Januar 2016)

Jetzt hab ich s auch geschnallt.Danke.Die Spikes sind nicht bei den Cleats sondern bei den vorderen Schrauben reinzuschrauben.Jetzt weiss ich auch für was die gut sind.


----------



## gamble (18. Januar 2016)

Hallo, habe jetzt eine Testfahrt mit den Polaris hinter mir. Mit einer Alltagssocke bei 0 Grad in Schnee nach ca. 1,5 Stunden dennoch in leichtes Kälte gefühl. Werde es mit zwei paar, bzw. entsprechenden Funktionssocken erneut versuchen. 


Von unterwegs.


----------



## TitusLE (18. Januar 2016)

Ist doch super. Mir wären dann trotz dicker Socken und Winterschuhen schon die Zehen abgefroren. Bin da leider sehr mimosenhaft drauf


----------



## pacechris (18. Januar 2016)

Meine anfängliche begeisterung über die Polaris ist etwas zurück gegangen. Temperaturmässig finde ich sie ok, aber an meinem WinterMTB hab ich die uralten ausgelutschen Ritchey Pedal gegen ein paar günstige Shimano SPD Pedale getauscht und da komme ich mit dem Schuh nicht rein, scheinbar stört da das Profil.
Hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt.

Und noch was stört, die Sohle ist scheinbar etwas zu dünne/weich, wenn ich richtig Gas gegebe fühlt sich das so an als würde man Punktuell das Pedal unterm Fuss spüren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gamble (19. Januar 2016)

Cleats auch getauscht? 


Von unterwegs.


----------



## pacechris (19. Januar 2016)

An den Polaris ist Shimano Cleats die perfect in die Ritchey passen, daran sollte es nicht liegen.


----------



## roooney86 (19. Januar 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Meine anfängliche begeisterung über die Polaris ist etwas zurück gegangen. Temperaturmässig finde ich sie ok, aber an meinem WinterMTB hab ich die uralten ausgelutschen Ritchey Pedal gegen ein paar günstige Shimano SPD Pedale getauscht und da komme ich mit dem Schuh nicht rein, scheinbar stört da das Profil.
> Hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt.
> 
> Und noch was stört, die Sohle ist scheinbar etwas zu dünne/weich, wenn ich richtig Gas gegebe fühlt sich das so an als würde man Punktuell das Pedal unterm Fuss spüren.



Kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Hast du dieses Polaris mtb multiped drangelassen oder abmontiert? 
Ich habe 3 verschiedene, gängige Shimano-Pedale und komme überall rein.


----------



## gecco1 (19. Januar 2016)

Bin auch neugierig,hab auch die 

Polaris,muss mir die Shimano XT SMSH 51 Cleats aber erst bestellen.Hoffentlich gibt's keine Troubles,mir wurde gesagt die Multiped obenlassen,dann müsste es passen.Pedale hab ich die Shimano  PD M780.


----------



## pacechris (19. Januar 2016)

roooney86 schrieb:


> Kann mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Hast du dieses Polaris mtb multiped drangelassen oder abmontiert?
> Ich habe 3 verschiedene, gängige Shimano-Pedale und komme überall rein.



Hab gesehen das ich doch Ritchey Cleats drauf hab, aber sie sind 100% gleich mit den Shimanos.
Bei mir sieht das so aus, hab ich was falsch gemacht bei der Montage?


----------



## gamble (20. Januar 2016)

Meine ritchey Cleats unterscheiden sich geringfügig von den original shimanos und Haken daher etwas beim Einclicken. Sitzen danach aber so wie sie sollen. Montagefehler kann ich nicht erkennen. 


Von unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (20. Januar 2016)

Ich hab noch zwei Paar Schuhe, die einen mit ritchey und die anderen mit shimanos Cleats, gehen beide Problemlos rein.
Pedale sind die M520


----------



## gecco1 (27. Januar 2016)

So,heute die Shimano 51 er Cleats und die Spikes  montiert.Bei mir funktionieren die Cleats(ein-ausstieg) super mit dem Multiped.


----------



## gamble (28. Januar 2016)

Bei mir ist das multiped jetzt schon gebrochen (eine der hochstehenden gelbe. Ecken fehlt). Hat die jemand schonmal nachbestellt? Finde dazu nichts und muss wohl den Hersteller mal anschreiben. 


Von unterwegs.


----------



## pacechris (28. Januar 2016)

gecco1 schrieb:


> So,heute die Shimano 51 er Cleats und die Spikes  montiert.Bei mir funktionieren die Cleats(ein-ausstieg) super mit dem Multiped.



Welche Pedale?


----------



## gecco1 (29. Januar 2016)

XT Pedale,780.


----------



## marco312 (17. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich bei den 45NRTH Schuhen keine Abdeckungen für die Pedal Platten Bohrungen ? so das man sie auch mit normalen Pedalen fahren kann es fahren ja nicht alle mit klick Pedalen.


----------

